# Just got off the phone with D* Customer Service



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

They can't do ANYTHING about the R15 right now. This situation is really a spit on the face of D*, and really makes me regret switching from cable.

All they can do is credit me the $5.99 DVR service fee and promise me that software upgrades will be coming eventually. Awful.

P.S. My DVR still hasn't recorded a THING. It's even worse than most of yours.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

It hasn't recorded anything? How and what have you tried to record? If you cant record anything any way then the software upgrade wont fix your problem. If you are having trouble with series links and local channel recordings then the upgrade coming next week hold some promise for you.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

But if you can't get the DVR service activated... that is a completely different issue.

The software upgrade "IS" comming... it has been in the stream for already a week, and supposidly (based on other posts), on the 2/21 it will go full steam ahead.

If you unit hasn't record ANYTHING like you said, and you have setup individual recordings... then you could simply have a faulty unit.... as that would be WAY beyond any level of the errors that have been reported here and other sites.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

It's official. I literally can't get the unit to record ANYTHING. I've tried over 10 different channels and both series and individual recordings.


P.S. Just called DirecTV again, and they are going to send out a replacement within "2-5 business days". Hopefully, the one I have is a defective box, and the new one will fire up, get the new software, and at least work somewhat. I really don't mind a few annoying quirks, but the box I have now is worse than that.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ajseagles3, are you certain that your "DVR Service" is active?


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> It's official. I literally can't get the unit to record ANYTHING. I've tried over 10 different channels and both series and individual recordings.
> 
> P.S. Just called DirecTV again, and they are going to send out a replacement within "2-5 business days". Hopefully, the one I have is a defective box, and the new one will fire up, get the new software, and at least work somewhat. I really don't mind a few annoying quirks, but the box I have now is worse than that.


It seems that you do not have the DVR service active.

This is not looking to be hardware failure. From memory, there is section on the setup page that provides for full machine reset (which may even reformat the disk - this is a guess...). As you do not have anything in the disk, it is probably worth trying.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> ajseagles3, are you certain that your "DVR Service" is active?


Why is this fellow so into HD if he got a R15?

Has he tried going to the DTV webpage and checking his status?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I know when my R15 was activated the CSR got the channel programming active right away but it took her 10-15 minutes to get the DVR function working. I don't know why, but those are two different services that need to be turned on.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

The DVR service is active on my account, yes.

It still does not work at all, no.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ajseagles3 said:


> The DVR service is active on my account, yes.
> 
> It still does not work at all, no.


Keep in mind, DVR service active on your account and active on your receiver are two different things. I already had 6 DVRs on my account when it took the CSR 10-15 minutes to get the DVR service activated on my new R15.

Call DTV and have them reset everything. Then while they're on the phone pull up a show and hit record. It will give you an error and you tell the CSR. Someone there should be able to fix this.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

The problem is that it does not pull up an error. It allows me to set up to record as if it's working fine, then it doesn't record, then when the show's over, it erases all record of the show even attempting to record.

No error message or anything comes up, and my online account does say that DVR service is active on all 3 of my receiver (despite only the R15 having DVR capability).


I called, for the 3rd time today, and immediately asked to be connected to a 2nd line technical rep. She had me unplug the power AND both satellitecoax feeds. After rebooting, the DVR functions do work to the extent that they should under 109a.

Thanks for your info, Wolffpack. If only the first two D* reps I talked to today knew what you know...


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, good thing the new one is on the way, because this one just stopped working on me again. No DVR function whatsoever. Removed everything from the prioritizer. Can't watch the 3 programs we already recorded... etc etc etc.

Let's hope the new one does the trick.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

To me that still sounds like a programming problem on DTV's end...or maybe a problem with your access card. If this unit doesn't work, or does the same thing, suggest to the CSR that you may have a flaky access card. Doesn't happen much but it is just another electronic gizmo.

Just for grins, do you have another receiver? If so, maybe ask the CSR to swap access cards and see if the problem moves with the suspect card to a new receiver. Just an idea.

Good luck bud!


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I hope it's the box and not the access card, because I'd hate to wait even longer to have a working DVR.

This one they sent is a POS. Maybe the next one will be a Philips, and not a Humax.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

You know what sticks in my craw? The only up-front cost I incurred was the price of the R15, and while I will *eventually* be able to send in the rebate form and get my $100 back, it's quite ironic that the thing I like least about my new D* subscription/equipment is the only thing I've paid any money for. :lol:


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Update: New R15 is here (also a Humax model, but manufactured in December - the last one was July). Still at 109a, but DVR functions seem to work and menus/etc seem to be more responsive. It came with a new access card, so I swapped that out too just incase.

All in all, it seems to function as most people's are. OK, with a bunch of annoying little bugs.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

I am glad its working for you. I am trying to decide if I should install the new R15/500 that came today or stick with my current 300 model which has not upgraded yet to the new software. I fear the new one may be buggier than my old one.


----------

